# Need to adjust?



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2021)

My 2 rolling Mit mic's came in today, the 0-2 at 2" is right on. At 1" it's 2 10ths off. I'm more concerned about the 0-1" being 5-6 10ths off at 1". What should my plan of action be?


----------



## jbobb1 (Sep 27, 2021)

Never calibrated digital mics before, but the barrel and sleeve on the 1-2 mic needs some serious attention.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 27, 2021)

Send 'em out for calibration?


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2021)

jbobb what are you seeing? The 1-2" is new open box, what are the wrenches that come in the box for?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 27, 2021)

they are pretty easy to recalibrate
remove the thimble and turn the threaded nut with the wrench supplied


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2021)

I'll have to dig up a Youtube video.


----------



## GL (Sep 27, 2021)

I admit I‘m a “the first thing you have to do is fix it” guy when buying something new, but a new (good) mic should show up ready to go.  So yeah, they have tools, and it isn’t that difficult, but really?  I’m thinking you should send them back - still a pain and maybe not worth the hassle or the wait.  I bought a set of Brazilian made Mititoyo calipers (505- maybe) to replace my 30+ year old Craftsman/Sherr-Tomico’s.  Won’t zero consistently.  Had them too long to send for warranty.  Not sure where the mics come from, but there’s a slip in their system.


----------



## jbobb1 (Sep 27, 2021)

Aukai said:


> jbobb what are you seeing? The 1-2" is new open box, what are the wrenches that come in the box for?


If you look at the scale on the 0-1, you'll see that it is pretty much inline with the locking screw. The same scale on the 1-2 looks to be almost 90 degrees off.
The wrenches are used to rotate the sleeve and remover the end cap so the thimble can be removed.


----------



## jbobb1 (Sep 27, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I'll have to dig up a Youtube video.


You might find a good vid to help you.


----------



## addertooth (Sep 27, 2021)

I always check and zero new micrometers against a known good standard.  Yes, the wrenches that come with it are specifically for that purpose.  Make sure the micrometers are not excessively hot or cold before you do this, the same for your standards. 1/10th of 1/1000th of an inch is not much.  Also, clean the faces of the micrometers first (and your standards as well).  They may have a dried coating of protectant on the faces, which can cause an error in reading. You should also swap your two "one inch standards" back and forth with each other, to ensure they give the same reading.  It is unlikely a standard will be wrong, but it is another thing to check to ensure you have it set "dead to pecans".

Always use the slip/ratchet thimble to get your final reading.  I have seen people use the barrel and get inconsistent results because people can't seem to tighten twice to the same reading.  Even worse, they may over/under tighten to get the "desired reading".


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 27, 2021)

like others have said, not hard to adjust. I've adjusted my Starrett's, never had to touch my mits.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2021)

OK I see what your talking about. It zeros now, but it's in the wrong place.
I did get them both to zero and used alcohol swabs to clean the faces.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 27, 2021)

GL said:


> I admit I‘m a “the first thing you have to do is fix it” guy when buying something new, but a new (good) mic should show up ready to go.  So yeah, they have tools, and it isn’t that difficult, but really?  I’m thinking you should send them back - still a pain and maybe not worth the hassle or the wait.  I bought a set of Brazilian made Mititoyo calipers (505- maybe) to replace my 30+ year old Craftsman/Sherr-Tomico’s.  Won’t zero consistently.  Had them too long to send for warranty.  Not sure where the mics come from, but there’s a slip in their system.


do you clean the carbide faces?
have you tried taking the barrel apart, and cleaning it with either alcohol or mineral spirits?, then oiling with mineral oil.


----------



## jbobb1 (Sep 27, 2021)

Aukai said:


> OK I see what your talking about. It zeros, but it's in the wrong place.


Correct.
The sleeve would need to be rotated to proper location, then the thimble would need to be released from the spindle (it's a tapered fit) and realigned.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2021)

That will have to stay like that I guess. I'm using these as quick reference, I have a Starrett set of Vernier 0-6" if I need to get closer to almost perfect.
Thank you everybody for the education.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 27, 2021)

Buy American ---


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 27, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Buy American ---


I like my Mits more than my Starrett, just a better feel. They don't let me down.  I have the analog digital Starrett, and the gear jumps if I roll it on my arm.   so I need to go slow. Both are quality and I avoid buying new, when you can buy old and get the same or better quality.  Some of the Starrett is made in China now, so if you want American, buy used.


----------



## llamatrails (Sep 27, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Buy American ---


Also have to take into account that the longitude of Hawaii is roughly 155degW and Tokyo is roughly 138degE.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 28, 2021)

As stated John I do have the Starrett 0-6" Vanier set, also an NSK Vanier 0-6", a Fowler rolling 0-3" set that I don't like, it's the plastic handle one, and these 0-3" rolling Mitutoyos. These are for my convenience, and my preference. If I can find a 0-3" Starrett cheap, I might jump.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 28, 2021)

I use my tape measure now Mike ! No more working in tents , unless in the woods .


----------



## benmychree (Sep 28, 2021)

How does the 0-1 read with the spindle and anvil together, that size mike is usually zeroed that at that point first


----------



## Aukai (Sep 28, 2021)

I got that zeroed last night after watching the Mit video on YouTube, and it all fell into place. The last 0 is is not perfectly square in the window, but the Vernier is right on at 0, and 1".


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 28, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I got that zeroed last night after watching the Mit video on YouTube, and it all fell into place. The last 0 is is not perfectly square in the window, but the Vernier is right on at 0, and 1".


The lines are more important, use the vernier for accuracy and the numbers to validate.
wasn't hard was it?


----------



## Aukai (Sep 28, 2021)

No it was not, I'm a little timid on first tries, even back then....


----------

